# Hope for dp sufferers



## Jurgen (Aug 3, 2013)

Hello everyone. Like everybody else on here, I have suffer/suffered from the mental condition known as depersonalization/derealization. My first experience occurred about a year ago when I was watching a movie called, "Contact" which stars Jodie Foster and Matthew Mcgonohey. The movie was about aliens, atheism, ideas that I basically wasn't comfortable with at the time. In addition to that I had been a frequent pot smoker at that time. To make a long story short, after watching that movie I experienced the most horrific thing anyone could ever experience. Yep. You guessed it. DP.

My symptoms were persistent. The feeling of unreality/external reality being an illusion, sense of separateness, compete loss of emotion, fatigue, existential thoughts, worry, anxiety, all that shit. The only time I found relief were moments upon waking up because my brain was "fresh" you could say. It would remain that way until of course the thoughts would rush into my head and I would obsess over them. But honesty. That's really all they are. Is just thoughts.

I eventually ended up getting over it. I thank the people who have supported me through the constant trips back and forth to the ER, which weren't needed but that's what over thinking does to you. I was fine for about a year until I ONCE AGAIN fell into this state. My first experience was horrible because I had no idea what I had been experiencing. The second time around, which is now, isn't all that bad .. But it's still bad, you know?

Anyway. Here's a few things I've taken into consideration. It seems to me that most of the people who feel this way are individuals who are over-analytical, curious, and gullible. Over-analytical in the sense that when you feel something you become stunned and your mind fixates on the problem. Curious in the sense that you need to know more, stemming from the first problem. And the third, being gullible to information/feelings/sensations.

Now listen. There is NOTHING wrong with over thinking SOMETIMES. Almost EVERYBODY does it. But thinking about shit like "existence not being real" etc, is HIGHLY irrational. TRUST ME. That is the very FIRST thing that I experienced. The feeling of unreality and that I wasn't here. You are persisting your thoughts and your brain is becoming very tired of them. Think about it like this.

Say you're dead, right? YOU CAN'T THINK. You are devoid of any sentience to make use of these abilities. Thus you are NOTHING. No emotions, sensations, etc. NOTHING. This may scare you but it can also prove to you that what you are feeling is ANXIETY and FEAR. You are continuously obsessing over it because you are mad at yourself at the same time for feeling this way in the first place.

Example number 2. TRY TO COMPARE YOU AND OTHER PPL WHO ARE LIVING PERFECTLY NORMAL LIVES NOT THINKING ABOUT DP. What is the difference between you and them? YOU WORRY MORE THAN THEM. You are obsessing over symptoms that aren't there. Granted, you have thought yourself into this mess by thinking they are which makes them real MOMENTARILY but it is caused by YOU.

Being in a state of DP is like catching a flu. When you get the flu you're kind of like .. Shit .. This sucks .. But I'll get over it. You don't worry about it because you know your body will heal in time. This is the SAME thing with DP EXCEPT YOU are NOT giving your brain any time to relax. You are constantly thinking when all your brain wants to do is relax and chill and try to make sense of the situation. Which is why when your mind rests via sleep and you wake up you feel much more refreshed because it gets the rest it needs.

I'm not gonna lie. I'm a huge fucking hypocrite because I don't trust myself and the first time I encountered this thing I sort of let it fade on its own by forgetting about it without finding a concrete solution. And that solution is to trust yourself. Trust that you are going to be OK. Your thoughts are just THOUGHTS. Right now I'm going through it and the cause of this was looking into Kundalini meditation. If I hadn't looked this up I strongly DOUBT I would be where I am now. It is MY OWN FAULT and I take responsibility for my recovery. And you should too

My DP had dissipated entirely which means it could happen again. Do not let anyone fool you that it takes literally years to recover. Because you CAN recover. I am proof of this. The only problem is that you forget about the experience so when you start to feel anxious again you have to start all over.


----------



## SheWontFollow (Apr 16, 2013)

You make a lot of sense. Was there anything in particular that helped you recover the first time?


----------



## Jurgen (Aug 3, 2013)

SheWontFollow said:


> You make a lot of sense. Was there anything in particular that helped you recover the first time?


Thank you so much for reading. Yes. I recovered by living my life and forgot about it overall. It is obviously easier said than done. But I think the main symptom people really fixate on is the derealization. That's really ALL IT IS. A fixation. Your body doesn't like the idea of what you're thinking about so it forms this protective shield around you. And thus everything you see becomes illusionary. And thus this inevitably causes DP. The answer is - distraction, distraction, distraction. You need to fixate on something else.


----------



## missjess (Jun 1, 2012)

I'm sorry but u didn't cure it because u relapsed

Ur not gonna permant lay rid yourself from this condition by distraction only. Dig deeper get to the root causes of your dissociation

Derealization does not go away by ignoring it I can assure you


----------



## D'annie (Jul 24, 2013)

this is exactly how i feel


----------



## Jurgen (Aug 3, 2013)

missjess said:


> I'm sorry but u didn't cure it because u relapsed
> Ur not gonna permant lay rid yourself from this condition by distraction only. Dig deeper get to the root causes of your dissociation
> Derealization does not go away by ignoring it I can assure you


I am open-minded to what you are saying but I don't know what this root cause is.


----------

